# What do I need in my dream truck?



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Problem is there is a wide range of what a trailer can end up weighing both empty and full. So what to get? If you plan on a living quarter trailer than 1 ton is basically going to be your minimum starting point. While a single rear wheel pickup can handle a living quarter horse trailer when looking a GCVW you'll do better with a dually. So there you have it, a 1 ton dually. I also would go with 4 wheel drive. That's the best I can recommend for an unknown combo horse trailer future purchase.

FYI, heavier trailers would shift that recommendation to an F450 or F550 tow vehicle.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

To continue to relieve my ignorance, what drive options do duallies come in? Are they just rear wheel drive? Or can they be 4(6?)x4 too? 

The 350/3500 series trucks are your typical 1-ton guys, right? I tow my lightweight and lightly loaded (have weighed it on a scale to be sure) 2H with my 2nd gen Tacoma, and it works (and sucks gas), but for a "real" truck and trailer I want a good set up.

I know there's no 'set' amount of weight, but what might a mid-weight and moderately loaded LQ come in around on hitch weight and total weight?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

You need to do what I did and start narrowing down what kind of trailer you want. If you can narrow it down to a few styles/brands you'll be able to get better idea on their weights and what not....then go from there about trucks  That way you don't end up buying WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more truck then you need (although can you really ever have TOO MUCH truck?) nor do you not get something strong enough.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> To continue to relieve my ignorance, what drive options do duallies come in? Are they just rear wheel drive? Or can they be 4(6?)x4 too?
> 
> The 350/3500 series trucks are your typical 1-ton guys, right?


Yes, typically most have 350/3500 series trucks....but what you need will be determined by what you have towing down the road behind you.
Dually trucks can come with 2WD or 4WD, automatic or standard {shift} transmission.
Gas or diesel engine
Long bed or short bed.... _think if doing a gooseneck a long bed to save the back window of your truck.
_6 man cab or regular cab...

I do think you need to narrow it down some in size of the trailer you are going to buy.
Different size LQ makes a big difference in weight distribution.
You need to know how many horses you are pulling...2, 3, 4 or 6 horse....
Now look at brands of manufacturers and narrow that down to what you like or not like in horse accommodations or human.

And also remember that you can do the truck "special" with LQ in it and then a simpler horse trailer too...

Here is one link to a dealer who does new & used trailers and trucks of all kinds....
You know there are hundreds more sites available.
_New Arrivals! Horse Trailers, Trucks, and Street Legal ATVs for Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co.
Used Medium Duty Trucks , used western haulers, used diesel trucks, used duallys for Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co.

_Remember no matter what you end up buying....
_*You* need to be able to drive it safely._
You also need to be able to get it into places that are not ample in space for bigger rigs....consider where you will be hauling to and size restrictions based on those accommodations.
Also remember if this is going to be a daily driver, you will need more space to park at the food store, bank, everywhere....and if a dually even more care so it not lose or crack a fender as many are seen having happen.
Happy Shopping...
:runninghorse2:..
_jmo..._


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Due to life things (military) trailer purchase is unlikely to happen for another 2-3 years (next PCS). Truck purchase needs to happen sooner since one of our current vehicles is becoming unreliable. Don't really want the truck as a daily driver, but we're gonna need it for days when the car's in the shop. Buying it now also means I don't have to tow with the Tacoma, but any big truck can handle my little 2H with ease, so that's a non-issue. Need a 3H, and then moderate LQ, mostly looking at 10ftish short wall. We're keeping the 2H BP for all day trips and small spaces. Might have to move a friend's 4H if that's the way things go.

I'm generally finding that most of the trailers that look like what we'll get are in the 8000-12000 lb range (featherlights were 5600)? Any idea what that will end up being when they're fully loaded? Say 3000lbs of horse (max), another 1000 of horse stuff, 1000 food, and another 1000 for water, propane, etc? Maybe 14000-18000?

I've heard that- with the newer trucks and trailers, you've got to go long bed to avoid busting out the windows. Kind of seems like a terrible design. No need for massive crew cab here.  Definitely good things for me to keep in mind.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Most heavy duty 3/4 ton diesels will pull what you have depending on how large of LQ.
Also newer trucks can pull more than older trucks so year may matter. If I were buying again I would get a 1 ton as I always seem to be getting a larger trailer.
With the little amount of pulling I would never get a dually. Very hard to park and always getting damaged from the width. 
Now if I hauled horses for a living that is a different story.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Sharpie said:


> Due to life things (military) trailer purchase is unlikely to happen for another 2-3 years (next PCS). Truck purchase needs to happen sooner since one of our current vehicles is becoming unreliable. Don't really want the truck as a daily driver, but we're gonna need it for days when the car's in the shop. Buying it now also means I don't have to tow with the Tacoma, but any big truck can handle my little 2H with ease, so that's a non-issue. Need a 3H, and then moderate LQ, mostly looking at 10ftish short wall. We're keeping the 2H BP for all day trips and small spaces. Might have to move a friend's 4H if that's the way things go.
> 
> I'm generally finding that most of the trailers that look like what we'll get are in the 8000-12000 lb range (featherlights were 5600)? Any idea what that will end up being when they're fully loaded? Say 3000lbs of horse (max), another 1000 of horse stuff, 1000 food, and another 1000 for water, propane, etc? Maybe 14000-18000?
> 
> I've heard that- with the newer trucks and trailers, you've got to go long bed to avoid busting out the windows. Kind of seems like a terrible design. No need for massive crew cab here.  Definitely good things for me to keep in mind.


I've always had short beds and never busted a window but I pay attention when turning. You don't have to crank it that tight and break a window. Not many trucks will pull 18,000 unless you get bigger than a 1 ton. I don't think it will weigh that much loaded. Maybe more like 15K max


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Today they make a adapter so the trailer pin is slanted further back by design....a option on the hitch it is...not sure exactly how it works, just know it is out there...

Another thing to think about is today many trailers have slide-outs. A section of the trailer LQ actually slides out and expands the inside dimension....that then could mean not as long a trailer.
I would also caution you to look for a trailer as wide as possible so you have more possibilities in how you "ship" your horses...wider trailer means longer stall space on a slant, a must have. It should also give you a more stabilized foot print going down the road.
I would, if me,....need to move 3 horses I would be purchasing a 4 horse. 
Always one more spot than you need for all the incidentals you don't realize you need space to pack when "camping" with the critters.
I have a feeling you will be looking at a 30' trailer nose to tail or larger....
Check out....
_Sundowner Trailer Corporation
Shadow Trailer Inc - Shadow Trailer Inc
https://www.doubledtrailers.com/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=brand
Horse Trailers with Living Quarters | Featherlite Trailers
Horse Trailer World- Used and new trailers for sale.

_Time to explore the manufacturers and options out there in new since when if you go to buy in several years these will then be used....
Having some idea of what you want will help you to make the correct choice in the towing vehicle...
_The search begins....
:runninghorse2:....

_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

horselovinguy said:


> Another thing to think about is today many trailers have slide-outs. A section of the trailer LQ actually slides out and expands the inside dimension....that then could mean not as long a trailer.


Keep in mind that slide outs add weight.

I wouldn't recommend pulling a LQ with a 3/4 ton, I know to many people who've ended up regretting it mainly due to running out of brakes on steep grades. They've all upgraded to 1 tons and most went dually.

What you have to keep in mind is LQ trailers are much heavier empty than a similar horse trailer without LQ's. How much depends on things like:
-Size of living area.
-Slideouts.
-How many gallons of water it can hold.
-Steel vs. Aluminum construction.
-How much "stuff" you put in it.

Anyway, you can easily exceed 20k GCVW with a fully loaded LQ trailer. How easy? I know someone who has a 4 horse steel LQ trailer and can hit 26k GCVW when fully loaded up for a week stay in the woods.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Forgot to add something to my last post:

Check the rules and practices of your state and where you might get stationed. In my state they don't normally weigh pickups towing trailers but they will if cop thinks you are over weight. That means stepping over the GCVW only rarely gets caught. Other states make you pull into weigh stations where you will get checked as a matter of course.

Here, if you exceed the manufacturers GCVW you'll get a big ticket, on top of that you not be allowed to leave until either below that weight or get a tow rig there with a higher GCVW. This is the exact same thing they do to semi's that are over weight. If you have to dump horses, goods, hay, whatever you also have to come back to clean it up or you'll get yet another ticket and have to pay obnoxiously big clean up fees.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We pull & stop our 4-horse Sooner with lq just fine with a 97 F250 4X4, diesel (not a dually). When we were shopping for the truck hubby did the research on a 250 vs 350 and the only difference (back then anyway) was the suspension. He bought the 250 and then added a leaf spring to the rear end and heavy duty shocks to give it 1 ton suspension. Doesn't make for the smoothest of rides when you're not pulling any weight but it's not often that we're in it empty. Our trailer is 8 X 28 overall, 22 ft. on the floor, I think. We stopped at scales and weighed it loaded (3 horses, we use the 4th stall for hay and packed for 10 days of camping) but I can't remember. I'll ask hubby tomorrow if he remembers and then I'll update if he does.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Darrin said:


> Forgot to add something to my last post:
> 
> Check the rules and practices of your state and where you might get stationed.


I've got quite a bit of time left, so the short version is: All of them are possible, some are more probable. :lol: So staying under that max weight is a good plan!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I just bought an extra cab 3/4 ton diesel with overload springs. Its for pulling a stock trailer that can hold 4 full sized horses.

I went with the 3/4 as the engine in the 3/4 was the same as a 1 ton. Couldn't find a crew cab in my price range so went with an extra cab. 

The over load springs didn't make for any worse of a ride. Haven't put enough weight in the pickup yet to even use them. LOL I noticed for this pickup which is older that the ride of a 3/4 is better then a 1 ton.

Turns out the extra cab is good thing as a crew would have added more length. Where I take the pickup..... there isn't a lot of room for turning. I am really going to miss my Durango.

For ease of use and learning a long bed is easier if hauling a goose neck. That way there is less to worry about. Longer bed also makes for a nicer ride.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, I think learning to drive it will be a PITA. I can go and get around anywhere with my little BP and Tacoma, super maneuverable. A bigger combo is going to take some serious getting used to. Luckily I've got friends who are pros (literally, they drive for a living) who will coach me so I learn to do it all proper rather than getting in over my head.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hubby remembered what the trailer weighed when we stopped at the scales. Right around 12,000 # give or take a few.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Instead of an LQ, we went with a slide in truck camper, and a good sized BP. That way, I don't have to "haul the house to town to get a loaf of bread". 

Our trailer is a 23', 3 horse sl, draft size 7.5 ft X 7.5 ft. The tack room door is on the passenger side short wall. We cut the wall out and added hinges so that it can be opened up, and carry a carriage and a pair, or a vintage Corvette. We have hauled 5 horses at one time in it...very useful set up!

We haul it with a 3/4 ton Ford 2WD, short bed. The camper requires an extended hitch.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's an article you might want to read -- a one ton (3500 series) pickup comparison. Specs and capacities for the three pickups tested, all 4wd diesels:
2014 Ultimate HD Challenge: One-Ton Overview - PickupTrucks.com Special Reports


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

All three show gooseneck towing capacity around 23,000 lbs, but after the test came out the J2807 towing standards were revised to figure 20% trailer weight on the hitch rather than 17%, which has reduced the maximum 5th wheel tow rating for most trucks.


----------

